# Welcome Rebecca Ruth - long sorry! :) photos pg 4



## Lizziepots

OK, feel totally up to posting my brth story. Will do as brief a version as I can and will have to upload photos at a later date when we get the camera back that has them loaded.

Well, after visiting assesment centre last Sunday, 10th because I hadn't felt LO move, my induction was brought forward from the Thursday to the Monday. I was overjoyed as it meant my DH didn't have to go back down to London and there would be no "will I won't I go into labour before then" rigmarole.

So, *Monday* evening we went to hospital at 9pm and after some monitoring the first dose of 2mg Prostin gel was inserted at 11pm. Pete had to go home at midnight and I had a restless night but not due to anything but my Rheumatoid Arthriti playing up. I had to ask for paracetamol for swollen shoulder, hip and wrists so I could sleep a little...didn't work.

*Tuesday* morning was monitored and given 2 paracetamol for the period pains I was having. At 1pm the second dose of Prostin gel was inserted. By the evening I was having regular "contractions" and had the inlaws as visitors which wasn't really helping matters. The pains were taking my breath away and so I was given some codeine to go with my paracetamol.
At 8.30pm I was examined and told I was 1cm dilated and there were no real changes. The m/w at assesment centre on the Sunday had already said I was 1-2cm so I was a bit confused as to how I was going backwards! Also, I was told thee contractions were actually just Prostin pains so I felt like an absolute failure! Needed more codeine and paracetamol through the night and at 10am on *Wednesday* morning was examined by a registrar and was told was 2cm and would be taken to labour ward to have waters broken that morning. Well, labour ward was v busy so after waiting all day, Pete was sent home at 10pm and I was told to get to bed and get some rest. Around midnight I asked for more paracetamol as couldn't lie down due to stomach cramping and the m/w said it was just Prosin pains still and that I only had one more dose of paracetamol to take before 8am and to save it for later. Around 12.30 I took a walk towards nurses station to ask for the paracetamol as pain seemed unbearable.....I was still feeling like a fool too as these were only Prostin pains and not even labour! On way, had to stop for major contraction and a midwife caught me and said she'd examine me as she thought maybe things were happening at last. When she did, she said I was 5cm and that meant I could go up to labour ward and to phone Pete to come in. This was 2.15am. Five minutes before him arriving at 3am, my waters broke of their own accord...joy! :)

By 3.15am *Thursday* morning I was on labour ward being shown how to use gas and air. I was told I was only 4cm - (again I'd gone backwards!)and that I needed more pain relief and given a dose of Pethidine at 5.45am and then told they needed to insert a cannula. I couldn't understand why and they said for the drip to increasecontractions and said they'd told me about it...again felt very stupid..DH now tells me they never did say anything about this..so no wonder I was surprised!
By 7am I asked for an epidural. This was all arranged but then the anaesthetist was called to theatre and they said I'd made it to 9cm without and said I could do it...so I agreed to forego the epi.

9am - was talking absolute gibberish apparently and falling asleep on my birthing ball....I hadn't truly slept since the Monday. The Synthitocin drip which had been stopped before was started again at 10am and at 10.30 I asked for a couple of paracetamol...think it had become routine by then! lol Do not really know how I thought they would help! 
The end stages are very vague as I panicked a little...I think the lack of sleep and all the times I'd been told one thing, only to then be told another had taken their toll.
We do know that at 12.30 I was fully dilated but refused to push until 1.50 I was on the toilet doing my proper pushing. At 2.48 I delivered my lovely little girl on the bed.

There are so many precise details as my DH made a note of a lot of things. I've felt the need to type it out in detail to get it off my chest once and for all. Hope it hasn't bored at all. I also wanted to get the message across...do not be fobbed off with the old Prostin pains and paracetamol thing...they hurt way more than real contractions! 

It was a great experience..there were some real laughs during labour. My DH, who is a fool, admitted as her head was crowning that the batteries in the camera were dead! Then inlaws and my mum turned up literally 5 mins after delivery with a camera...they didn't realise I'd had her! My DH was great throughout and I couldn't have done it had he not been there and our midwife, Becky was the best! :)

Oh, and the shock of having a girl...that was great! We have only just chosen the name today as we were so sure it was a boy.

Rebecca Ruth Potter was born 14.48 on 14.08.08. Weighed in at 7lb 9oz (344g) and 20.5" long (52cm). She is a little princess and as soon as we track down that camera there will be photos galore to show you all.

Sorry so long! :blush:


----------



## noddysgirl84

Congratulations!!
May I be the first Bnber to welcolme your little princess to the world!!

:hug:

xx


----------



## Emmea12uk

congrats! well done for foregoing the epi!!! you are a stronger woman than i! that drip was evil


----------



## wilbrabeany

Congrats hun thanks for sharing your labour story.xxx


----------



## Ema

Congrats XxX


----------



## bambikate

congrats hun x x


----------



## reallytinyamy

Congrats and well done. Looks like I got away lightly with just one dose of prostin!!


----------



## CK Too

Congratulations and well done


----------



## x-amy-x

congratulations hun, you did fab in what sounds like a really long labour! Cant wait to see pics of your princess

xxx


----------



## x-li-x

congratulations xx


----------



## debralouise

Been away for a few days and was really hoping to read your story when I got back.

CONGRATS honey - sounds really familiar but my God honey what a long time - you deserve a medal!

Ah the pethedine - it gave us some giggles too!

Can't wait to see the pics of your little princess:cloud9::cloud9:

xx xx xx xx


----------



## baby D

Congrats to u and welcome to the world to rebecca - can't wait to see some pics of your angel x


----------



## lynz

congrats


----------



## Baby-Love

Congratulations!


----------



## Frankie

congratulations xx


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations hun!!!


----------



## nessajane

Congrats :)


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun,


----------



## danni2609

congratulations hun!


----------



## greenkat

Congratulations!


----------



## babe2ooo

awww congrats what a good story to tell lol


----------



## Spartacus

Congratulations! It sounded long but also positive so thank you as some you read scare the life out of you but great that you went without the epi you go girl!!

congratulations on your lovely baby girl too!!


----------



## carries

Congrats hun, looking forward to the piccies!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## Beltane

Congrats to you!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Congrats. :)


----------



## bigbelly2

congrats and well done

h x


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Congrats :happydance: Welcome to the world Rebecca :D


----------



## Chris77

Congratulations!


----------



## clairebear

congrats hun x


----------



## taperjeangirl

Congratulations!!!!!! Really happy for you! xxx


----------



## emma_27

Congratulations on your little girl :)


----------



## Becki77

Congrats family potter on your new arrival! what along labour you had! i feel for you! x


----------



## Vicky2806

Comgrats and a big well done xxx :baby:


----------



## gde78

Wow what a birth story! Well done and congratulations!


----------



## BlackBerry25

Congrats! and I for one, love when birth stories have lots of detail :) I like reading them. Can't wait to see pictures of little Rebecca.


----------



## bex

congratulations


----------



## Lizziepots

Some photos of Rebecca..who is already becoming Becky..is that bad?

With Daddy at home at 1 day old, and at the hospital shortly after birth. I can see that more photos will follow in the photo gallery.
 



Attached Files:







DSCN1548.jpg
File size: 77.2 KB
Views: 102









DSCN1480.jpg
File size: 78.9 KB
Views: 105









DSCN1523.jpg
File size: 83.6 KB
Views: 85


----------



## sammie18

Congrats! and shes soo cute!


----------



## Lauz_1601

congratulations, she is so beautiful! sound slike along hard labour, well done hun it was worth it hey! xxxxx


----------



## Mrs-N

she is gorgeous, congratulations hun. 

x x x x 

:hug:


----------



## codex

ahhhh congrats on the birth of your beautiful little baby


----------



## embojet

Congratulations x


----------



## cuddles314

Congratulations and well done! She's scrumptious!
xx


----------



## debralouise

She's lovely! xx xx


----------



## Blob

Congratulations she is very beautiful :)


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations, what a cutie. x


----------



## Jem

Ahh congrats xxx


----------



## sam's mum

Congratulations!! She's absolutely beautiful! :D And I bet you never go back to calling her Rebecca - Becky's lovely too (and Sam's been Sam from the day he was born)! What a labour story! x


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun she is beautiful


----------



## Whisper

congrats on your princess, she is beautiful! :D
xx


----------



## cheeky_carrie

congratulations and well done sounds rough but well worth it x


----------



## leedsforever

your story sounds a bit like mine hun.... with the darn prostin pains :cry: and the waiting around!! I had a cannula in both hands... ouch :dohh: and too late for an epi...lol!!

congrats hun... :yipee: its all over now :)


----------



## Ann-Marie

https://xs3.xoospace.com/myspace/graphics/25065.gif


----------

